
Homebrew “python” formula migrates to Python3 - lisnake
https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-core/commit/788b65e645bb342e82946b52173997cd00c322ac#diff-a37f3b41ad358542dc557c344a8164a9
======
lisnake
Better link with discussion of PR would be —
[https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-
core/pull/24604](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-core/pull/24604)

